# C- Wings Carbon Fiber trunk pics



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Pics of my new trunk. I'm not trying to advertise. I'm just happy it came in finally and i wanted to show it off! :thumbup: 































Thanks for viewing. :cheers:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks cool but i think this was double posted?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

i don't know what happened!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so howz the fitment ?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I haven't put it on yet due to the rain here. As soon as it stops, I'll put it on and get pics.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hope you can get better pix and i would really like to see every detail too.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I"ll have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

How much does it weigh? That looks like a direct copy of mine!!!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

It's not a direct copy of yours, so let's get that fact straight. This trunk was molded from on oem trunk that was purchased directly from Nissan. The trunk weighs about 12 pounds and is made from two layers of Grade A carbon fiber.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> It's not a direct copy of yours, so let's get that fact straight. This trunk was molded from on oem trunk that was purchased directly from Nissan. The trunk weighs about 12 pounds and is made from two layers of Grade A carbon fiber.


get in installed i want to see them pxi :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I said it looks, But I could be wrong, How much was it?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Once again, IT IS NOT YOURS... No and's, if's, or but's about it. I was there when the call was made to Nissan and i was there to inspect it when Nissan delivered it to make sure that it wasn't for the Sentra, and I was there when the carbon fiber trunk was unloaded from the container last week. 

I don't pay anything for my parts because I'm sponsored by GTP International. They use my car for a lot of R/D and for test fitting. The trunks retail for $549.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Thats pretty cool. I noticed a few differences so no worries. Does it have the full interior skeleton?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> Once again, IT IS NOT YOURS... No and's, if's, or but's about it. I was there when the call was made to Nissan and i was there to inspect it when Nissan delivered it to make sure that it wasn't for the Sentra, and I was there when the carbon fiber trunk was unloaded from the container last week.
> 
> I don't pay anything for my parts because I'm sponsored by GTP International. They use my car for a lot of R/D and for test fitting. The trunks retail for $549.


I need a sponsor..... :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Thats pretty cool. I noticed a few differences so no worries. Does it have the full interior skeleton?


Yes it does.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Thats pretty cool. I noticed a few differences so no worries. Does it have the full interior skeleton?


Being that they are from the same car they are going to look pretty similar. I bet you also used an OE hood when you made yours correct?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Who me????


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn this turnk looks hot, i want one LOL
my trunk is leaking from all the holes damn it


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Mine has subtle differences.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

IMO it would be better looking if the center piece was incorporated into the CF

damn i really want the CF trunk and spoiler...maybe i'll win the lotto soon


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats gona look outstanding with the cf hood. but please dont go crazy with the raw c/f, if you get fenders paint them because it will mess up the (cosmetic) balence of the car. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: lookin good. see! we have 2 trust worthy company's............now thats some good compation right there. konfuzion you guys should become sponsers! it seems that you have some very nice products out for our cars (mainly that oe bar grill! i love it) and i can only see yall comin out with more :thumbup: (no offence scorchen you still the shiz)

:waving: oh! :waving: oh! :waving: you should paint the rear centre piece white to match the car :waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> IMO it would be better looking if the center piece was incorporated into the CF
> 
> damn i really want the CF trunk and spoiler...maybe i'll win the lotto soon



They're gonna make the centerpiece after the new year begins. :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> thats gona look outstanding with the cf hood. but please dont go crazy with the raw c/f, if you get fenders paint them because it will mess up the (cosmetic) balence of the car. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: lookin good. see! we have 2 trust worthy company's............now thats some good compation right there. konfuzion you guys should become sponsers! it seems that you have some very nice products out for our cars (mainly that oe bar grill! i love it) and i can only see yall comin out with more :thumbup: (no offence scorchen you still the shiz)
> 
> :waving: oh! :waving: oh! :waving: you should paint the rear centre piece white to match the car :waving: :waving: :waving:


As far as carbon fenders go, I haven't really decided if i want them yet, but I know that if I did, they would make them for me with no problem. I know when to quit when it comes to OVERKILL with a certain theme. They are gonna make a carbon centerpiece for the trunk after the new year begins, so when that comes out, I'll let you guys know. 

:cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats awesome
keep up the good work

i hope to be able to afford this stuff someday


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> thats awesome
> keep up the good work
> 
> i hope to be able to afford this stuff someday


lol ditto :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Don't worry Radio and Pete...I got your back! :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

make every panel avail in CF, who needs paint?!?!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah get a c/f sunroof....


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> make every panel avail in CF, who needs paint?!?!


Ha! that would be sweet to have like the whole body made out of CF.


----------

